# your fantasy weight



## 400lbs (Sep 5, 2008)

whats your most outrageous desire for yuor own or someone else's gain? i'm a feeder, so my ideal would be a gain of say five hundred pounds on a one hundred pound frame...any pics would be great too:eat2:


----------



## melallensink (Sep 7, 2008)

Either 155 or 1550... :happy:


----------



## etherealmorning (Sep 8, 2008)

My current goal is to go from 190-195 lbs. to 300 lbs over the course of two to three years, with my fiancee's help.

We want to take things slowly, as that makes it all the sweeter for both of us.


----------



## pudgy (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm currently 140lbs and my fantasy is around 250 to 300lbs. But it's just fantasy. I'll be lucky to ever hit 200. Sigh.


----------



## KotR (Sep 8, 2008)

I've wondered what 500 would be like. Probably somewhere around 240 at the moment, 6'0" in height. In a dream world where some rich lady would offer to scoop me up, promising I'd never have to work another day in my life I'd just get fat for her, I'd probably do it assuming proper entertainment along the way.


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm currently on a mad dash to make it to 300 by the end of the year. Then I'm going to take it much slower and make a greater effort to find a significant other.

But ideally, at some point in my life I want to hit 550. Maybe for a day, maybe for a decade, but I just need to see the number "550" staring back at me on a bariatric scale. Of course I'll do this in the healthiest way possible, but I just want that feeling of size and power reconfirmed on a digital reader.


----------



## melallensink (Sep 8, 2008)

As a "realistic real life fantasy", I wouldn't mind being more lean and athletic.

As a "far-out fantastical fantasy", I'd think that it would be cool to be like one of those cartoon characters that starts out stick thin and then gets hyperbolically fattened up until their bloated belly happily bounces off the ground as they waddle away.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 8, 2008)

My most outrageous desired weight was about 140.....I almost got there when I dieted down to 172


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2008)

My fantasy weight was 400 lbs. I'm at 453 right now and
reality has set in. I'm OK with myself, but Lord it does
cost to be this heavy!


----------



## shazz2602 (Sep 8, 2008)

i am about 505lb's which i deff know im 36 stone! and i want to be or would one day like to be around 18 stone! we can hope hey!


----------



## Victim (Sep 8, 2008)

Whatever weight I happen to be at, I'm going to make the best of it. In the meantime I'll continue to eat whatever the hell I want and engage in whatever activity level I feel like.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My most outrageous desired weight was about 140.....I almost got there when I dieted down to 172



Quote from the OP - whats your most outrageous desire for yuor own or someone else's *gain*? i'm a feeder, so my ideal would be a gain of say five hundred pounds on a one hundred pound frame...any pics would be great too


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 9, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> i am about 505lb's which i deff know im 36 stone! and i want to be or would one day like to be around 18 stone! we can hope hey!



Well Shazz,my girlfriend up to 5 months ago was the same size as you,if it hadnt have been for interfering and scaremongering medics she still would be,as that was her comfortable size,(she actually was 42 stone a couple of years ago) but she has dropped to about 33 and a half stone now,but hopes to level off again soon,in the short time we have been together I have started to boost her confidence,and with that she now loves her body and her belly she hated so much for so long,and I am proud of her for it.


----------



## blimpy4000 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've always want to be huge
what is huge
bigger than the earth
bigger than that, ^_^ I have no limit
but if I had to be realistic, 600 or more
I want to be the most hugglable person you ever saw

but alas, that will never happen


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 9, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Quote from the OP - whats your most outrageous desire for yuor own or someone else's *gain*? i'm a feeder, so my ideal would be a gain of say five hundred pounds on a one hundred pound frame...any pics would be great too



Lol, I really did read his post twice to be sure....still missed the word gain 
I also noticed it was on the regular weight board....didn't expect it I suppose


----------



## shazz2602 (Sep 9, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Well Shazz,my girlfriend up to 5 months ago was the same size as you,if it hadnt have been for interfering and scaremongering medics she still would be,as that was her comfortable size,(she actually was 42 stone a couple of years ago) but she has dropped to about 33 and a half stone now,but hopes to level off again soon,in the short time we have been together I have started to boost her confidence,and with that she now loves her body and her belly she hated so much for so long,and I am proud of her for it.



I am glad you have made her happy and that now she is comfortable with who she is she is lucky! 

Personally myself im not happy with my size with the things i get in the street and the way people look at me, My boyfriend loves me for who i am and what i look like but no matter what he says i dont feel sexy or goodlooking i feel fat and ugly, maybe i have issues deep down which i am trying to get sloved with counciling but i honestly would just one day not like to stick out in a crowd!


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 9, 2008)

200 after a 15-20 lb muscle bulk up.....


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 9, 2008)

My fantasy weight is 230-250, however since I am staunchly against dieting I will probably never get there. Right now I am about 302-306 depending on the day of the week (so it seems). I work out regularly, so maybe if I am forever to be 300+ I can at least look like I am 250 
Don't know...is firm fat a bad thing? Cause I have to admit, that's my goal.


----------



## Curious Jane (Sep 9, 2008)

I promised my bf I'd gain 15 lbs, did, and then promised I'd gain ANOTHER 15 lbs, which I've already gained about 9 pounds of.

He wants me to get fat though--I guess I'd have to get up to 200 lbs at least. I'm not sure about that, though I have fantasized about it...


----------



## Happenstance (Sep 10, 2008)

Recently, the great goal on the horizon has told me 400 lbs. is what I want to arrive at. This is quite a bit higher than any other goal I've ever set for myself, but I decided that I'd rather get there and experience it rather than spend the rest of my life wondering what it's like. Then the problem sets in where I decide that while 400 is all fine and good, why should I go so far only to be left pondering the mysteries of what it is to be 500 lbs.?

10 And if that far, then why not further?
20 Goto 10

And then the Pensta in my imagination is nigh on immobile. And I tell myself to stop thinking about it so damned much.


----------



## storth (Sep 10, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> I am glad you have made her happy and that now she is comfortable with who she is she is lucky!
> 
> Personally myself im not happy with my size with the things i get in the street and the way people look at me, My boyfriend loves me for who i am and what i look like but no matter what he says i dont feel sexy or goodlooking i feel fat and ugly, maybe i have issues deep down which i am trying to get sloved with counciling but i honestly would just one day not like to stick out in a crowd!



Hi Shazz

Maybe you will find as you get older that you will come to appreciate you body and have more confidence in public. I am big too but have found as I get older that you tend to appreciate more the real presence that you can command as a big beautiful person.


----------



## Victim (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree, quit thinking about it and just go ahead with it. If you find your power/weight ratio is too low or your joints are under too much strain then you can either stop gaining or bulk out some muscle.


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 10, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> I am glad you have made her happy and that now she is comfortable with who she is she is lucky!
> 
> Personally myself im not happy with my size with the things i get in the street and the way people look at me, My boyfriend loves me for who i am and what i look like but no matter what he says i dont feel sexy or goodlooking i feel fat and ugly, maybe i have issues deep down which i am trying to get sloved with counciling but i honestly would just one day not like to stick out in a crowd!



Well as you may have already found out ,as you are in regular touch with my GF,she has got fed up with dieting for the last 5 months,and has only lost about 34 lbs in that time, she has started consuming lots of chocs and cookies again she was happiest at 505,she loved the weight of her belly on her knees when she waddles and wants it back,and as an adoring FA I will
back her up as long as she can cope with her size.
I love her at any size Shazz,but still the bigger the better,also you ARE beautiful too and please try not to take notice of sneering members of the public they are a shallow lot,Saw your pic on the BBW/FA pic thread and you look a fantastic couple and glad he is proud of you like I am of my squidge dumpling .x


----------



## collared Princess (Sep 10, 2008)

Im at 600 pounds and I want to be another 400 pounds but I think everyone in life knows that...xoxoxox Treasure Bombshell:eat1:


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 10, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Im at 600 pounds and I want to be another 400 pounds but I think everyone in life knows that...xoxoxox Treasure Bombshell:eat1:



If you are comfortable with doing it ,go aheadyou know the risks,but you also feel the benefits that it brings you personally,my GF will be totally content at 500 or a little over (shes about 476 now),but whatever floats your boat im cool with.


----------



## shazz2602 (Sep 10, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Well as you may have already found out ,as you are in regular touch with my GF,she has got fed up with dieting for the last 5 months,and has only lost about 34 lbs in that time, she has started consuming lots of chocs and cookies again she was happiest at 505,she loved the weight of her belly on her knees when she waddles and wants it back,and as an adoring FA I will
> back her up as long as she can cope with her size.
> I love her at any size Shazz,but still the bigger the better,also you ARE beautiful too and please try not to take notice of sneering members of the public they are a shallow lot,Saw your pic on the BBW/FA pic thread and you look a fantastic couple and glad he is proud of you like I am of my squidge dumpling .x



The penny has finally dropped lol i now know who your GF is god im dense some times! yeah he loves me for who i am im lucky as some men in my life made it worse and made me feel disgusting and used but im lucky to have found him i just hope he knows how much i love him!

But personally i just want to be fitter for him and his daughter and to be able to go and do things as a family that i dont have to make excuses for, as for people on the street what they say hurts i try not to let it get to me but i find they sad that they have to pick on someone who is different to what apparently is classed as normal they are little Hittlers in their own world and i do actually feel sorry for them, but deep down the hurt of their comment is still there!


I'm glad you to have found each other and your willing to love her for who she is and not what size she is, like you said its her own happiness at the end of the day that matters and if she wants to be a size 9 or 99 its up to her!!


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 10, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> The penny has finally dropped lol i now know who your GF is god im dense some times! yeah he loves me for who i am im lucky as some men in my life made it worse and made me feel disgusting and used but im lucky to have found him i just hope he knows how much i love him!
> 
> But personally i just want to be fitter for him and his daughter and to be able to go and do things as a family that i dont have to make excuses for, as for people on the street what they say hurts i try not to let it get to me but i find they sad that they have to pick on someone who is different to what apparently is classed as normal they are little Hittlers in their own world and i do actually feel sorry for them, but deep down the hurt of their comment is still there!
> 
> ...



Well Shazz, for all her shyness and self esteem issues,Squidge Dumpling is the most lovable caring person and not just an SSBBW,and I love her for all these things,of course as a lifelong FA her size is a big attraction,but love all the other things too,andif we are to have a future together thats so important.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 10, 2008)

in fantasy, i think i'd like to be so big i waddle. 400+ i'd guess. 

but a more realistic fantasy would be i just want to be fat. i'd like to get back up to my highest weight of ~230 and then get to 250 maybe and see what happens.


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 11, 2008)

collegeguy2514 said:


> in fantasy, i think i'd like to be so big i waddle. 400+ i'd guess.
> 
> but a more realistic fantasy would be i just want to be fat. i'd like to get back up to my highest weight of ~230 and then get to 250 maybe and see what happens.



My girlfriend waddles big time,her bottmm wiggles and her huge belly jiggles,and when she has to climb stairs(very slowly)it almost catches on the next step ,this is a huge (forgive the pun) turn on ,and there is always a passionate kiss waiting at the top of the stairs lol.


----------



## etherealmorning (Sep 11, 2008)

To just say something that's on my mind, I think that a good portion of us have a weight goal that seems wonderful in our fantasies, but would be impractical or perhaps costly to carry out in real life. For example, my biggest fantasy weight is 400 or so, and my fiancee's fantasy for me is probably around this area too. The idea of watching my fat droop over my knees whenever I sit down, and to feel all of that massive bulk shifting around with every move... It is, I must admit, very exciting. 

However, I do enjoy being able to walk, ride my bike, swim etc. with a certain degree of ease. I also want to be in good health, and I'm not sure that I could maintain that at such a weight. My fiancee agrees that health is important, and with this in mind I think that 300 is a nice balance. It could be a bit more or a bit less (20-30 lbs.) depending on where we'd like to go with it, but it's a good guideline.

Would anyone agree with my conclusions?


----------



## Skeptiker84 (Sep 11, 2008)

I want to weight ~220ish  which is quite the difference since i`ve always been thin @ 180 cm and 66-70 Kg

I hope to achieve the 200pound goal by Xmas :eat1:


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 11, 2008)

etherealmorning said:


> To just say something that's on my mind, I think that a good portion of us have a weight goal that seems wonderful in our fantasies, but would be impractical or perhaps costly to carry out in real life. For example, my biggest fantasy weight is 400 or so, and my fiancee's fantasy for me is probably around this area too. The idea of watching my fat droop over my knees whenever I sit down, and to feel all of that massive bulk shifting around with every move... It is, I must admit, very exciting.
> 
> However, I do enjoy being able to walk, ride my bike, swim etc. with a certain degree of ease. I also want to be in good health, and I'm not sure that I could maintain that at such a weight. My fiancee agrees that health is important, and with this in mind I think that 300 is a nice balance. It could be a bit more or a bit less (20-30 lbs.) depending on where we'd like to go with it, but it's a good guideline.
> 
> Would anyone agree with my conclusions?




Absolutely! My 'fantasy weight' is at least 500 pounds - like an overweight ex-lineman, a fair bit of muscle overlain with rolls of fat - the very idea is exciting to me.

But, my 'real life' (which I also love) dictates something far smaller... the outlet I have found is writing about it (as fat_hiker at writing.com) and in coming here, where there are some people whose lives, and waistlines, are not so restrained.


----------



## kronoman (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm trying to reach at least 100 kg, that is like 220 pounds. I'm about ~50 (105 pounds) right now. My ideal weight is between 53 and 65 kg, so that would be quite fat for me.


----------



## Tad (Sep 12, 2008)

Absolutely agree that fantasy weight is not always something people want in reality.

I've never put a number on my fantasy weight, but basically so big and soft that simply moving around was difficult sounds about right. Reality? Nothing like that. Even if I were with an FFA I doubt I'd end up getting too much bigger....maybe 300 +/- 10%.


----------



## Victim (Sep 12, 2008)

If I was available and seeking FFA, I would definitely have to get bigger, but wouldn't really like to be much over 300. I am physically powerful and don't want to lose any of that. It is hard enough to squeeze between a full cart of boxes and the racks in the warehouse aisles at work as it is.


----------



## tjw1971 (Sep 13, 2008)

I know everyone has their own "thing", but just had to affirm that I *love* it when women have that "firm fat" from working out! To me, there's nothing more sexy than a woman who weighs a good 50 or 60lbs. more than they look like they do. It's awesome seeing someone like that get on the scale and take you by surprise! 

You don't happen to be single, do you? 




No-No-Badkitty said:


> My fantasy weight is 230-250, however since I am staunchly against dieting I will probably never get there. Right now I am about 302-306 depending on the day of the week (so it seems). I work out regularly, so maybe if I am forever to be 300+ I can at least look like I am 250
> Don't know...is firm fat a bad thing? Cause I have to admit, that's my goal.


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> My fantasy weight is 230-250, however since I am staunchly against dieting I will probably never get there. Right now I am about 302-306 depending on the day of the week (so it seems). I work out regularly, so maybe if I am forever to be 300+ I can at least look like I am 250
> Don't know...is firm fat a bad thing? Cause I have to admit, that's my goal.



That sounds sexy as hell! and sounds like
the healthiest way to carry 300+ lbs.


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 14, 2008)

Victim said:


> Whatever weight I happen to be at, I'm going to make the best of it. In the meantime I'll continue to eat whatever the hell I want and engage in whatever activity level I feel like.



Oddly, I do hope I reach this satisfaction at a certain point. My goal may be 550, but with FFAs or my own interests I could be bigger. It's all about finding that point you're happy with both in food intake and activity level.



> basically so big and soft that simply moving around was difficult sounds about right



YES.


----------



## vermillion (Sep 14, 2008)

i feel sorry for girls that gain weight because they are pressured by their lover...





not quoting what post i am replying to..just saying.


i went from about 320 last oct to 360 right now...

i pondered 400 but being 360 right now i decide to stay the same because i don't know if my poor feetsies can handle 40 more pounds.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 14, 2008)

I think my fantasy weight would be in the 400's, but anywhere between 280-499 would be great. I want to be fat but still have "definition," curves and whatnot.


----------



## pharmmajor (Sep 14, 2008)

Realistically, I'd like to be with a woman who weighed about 400-500 lbs.

Regarding far-out fantasy weights, probably a girl pushing or above 900.


----------



## viracocha (Sep 14, 2008)

I have to support the fantasy-reality distinction. Frankly, I wouldn't be comfortable limiting myself or anyone else's activities because of size. I'm comfortable with my body how it is: as long as I can still do what I love, it's a non-issue. 

Also, size isn't as deterministic as some make it seem. I've got a good friend who hiked up and down mountains, over passes and through flooding rivers with me this summer while carrying an 80-lb pack, who weighs close to 340 lbs (at 5'9"). She does anything she wants to and is my hero! On the other hand, my bf weighs twenty pounds less than I do and uses his weight (190 at 6') as an excuse to not walk, bike, or hike, etc. 

Fantasy-wise, I can only imagine what I or significant other might turn out like. And that's the point, isn't it?


----------



## Dravenhawk (Sep 14, 2008)

I would have to say my fantasy weight for a woman would be between 500 lbs and 680 lbs depending upon body frame and her capacity to carry the weight.


----------



## Grow_You_Girls (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi...

From my perspective I think that shape is as much
of a factor as absolute weight. My own fantasy
shape would be to have a nice hanging belly.
This is more a fantasy than a specific weight,
but I expect the weight at which I would
develop the hang would be in the 250-300
range.

The same would apply to my fantasy desires for
my partner. How the fat distributed would be
more important than her absolute size.

GYG


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmmm.... Tough one...

As for myself, I'm pretty happy where I am, at about 290, and have had thoughts about getting bigger, but with my lifestyle, bein' an outdoorsie person, it probably wouldn't be all that condusive.

As for a lady, I'd like to have her start out at about my weight or so, and then have her gain over time to about 425-450, but ultimately, whatever she would be most comfortable at. After all, it is her body and her choice.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 24, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> I think my fantasy weight would be in the 400's, but anywhere between 280-499 would be great. I want to be fat but still have "definition," curves and whatnot.



Wait, what happens between 499 and 500lbs?


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 24, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Wait, what happens between 499 and 500lbs?



When my Gf gets there,I will get her to sit on my lap,then we may find out lol.


----------



## Victim (Sep 24, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Wait, what happens between 499 and 500lbs?



His Official FA membership card doesn't have the 500+ endorsement.


----------



## pete_257 (Sep 26, 2008)

I would love for my GF to want to be 400, 500, 600, 700, 800..... even a 1000, and be a pampered queen. And I'd support her and love her just the same. :smitten: OK, now back to reality....


----------



## 400lbs (Sep 27, 2008)

wow! so many awesome replies! thanks guys, you make it so much easier for me to come to terms with my own fantasies...there really is no limit. :eat2:


----------



## imfree (Sep 27, 2008)

400lbs said:


> wow! so many awesome replies! thanks guys, you make it so much easier for me to come to terms with my own fantasies...there really is no limit. :eat2:



Oh, there ARE limits, but there's a large gray area at the top
where health, mobility issues, and comfort come into play,
so people just have different "top limits".


----------



## 400lbs (Sep 28, 2008)

of course. my own top limits are pretty vague anyway. the reality of weighing 1,000 pounds is hard to contemplate, whereas the fantasy is realitively easy. i just meant that in fantasy these limits are subjective, so you can have a magic number without a harsh reality. my 'real life' ideal is my user name (or a bit above...)


----------



## Flabulous (Sep 29, 2008)

pudgy said:


> I'm currently 140lbs and my fantasy is around 250 to 300lbs. But it's just fantasy. I'll be lucky to ever hit 200. Sigh.




Don't be too sure.... I used to be around 130-135lb and now am about 210lbs. I never thought I was particularly skinny but I guess I must've been cos although I'm obese now, I don't look 'that' fat. I'm bigger yes, was a size 10 then, now a size 16-18.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm right about my weight I want to be at,for the time being.I 'm at 255 and when I got to 200 I thought life was over.Boy was I wrong.I'm fat and happy these days just not too much fatter!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 5, 2008)

After spending the past hour looking at cute goth dress I could never fit into my fantasy weight is now 125 lbs...

sigh....


----------



## pete_257 (Oct 6, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> I am glad you have made her happy and that now she is comfortable with who she is she is lucky!
> 
> Personally myself im not happy with my size with the things i get in the street and the way people look at me, My boyfriend loves me for who i am and what i look like but no matter what he says i dont feel sexy or goodlooking i feel fat and ugly, maybe i have issues deep down which i am trying to get sloved with counciling but i honestly would just one day not like to stick out in a crowd!



Your boyfriend is the lucky one..


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Oct 8, 2008)

At the size I'm at now I've been too small for a few chairs and even have begun to break one at work.125 sounds nice!


----------



## Carol W. (Oct 9, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> After spending the past hour looking at cute goth dress I could never fit into my fantasy weight is now 125 lbs...
> 
> sigh....



Badkitty, I am a supersized goth of 430-ish pounds and there are cute goth dresses for gals a LOT bigger than you. (even a lot bigger than me!) Try Persephone, Garb the World, Sanctuarie, Rose ad Mortem, MoonMaiden of the UK, to just mention a few. And Goths tend to be very accepting of large women, or so I find. So feel free to rethink that fantasy of 125lbs. and hold those sighs!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks for all the sites...I'll go through them a bit more indepth as I go along.

This is the trend I have noticed with "plus" sized goth. It's all floor length or below the knee. I want something punk/goth/cut.

For example, lolita dresses, some of the goth dresses sold by HotTopic (and never carried by Torrid). That's the style I am looking for. 

Also, almost all the material for fat women is made out of velvet or it's not form inhancing. The material may hug but the actual dress has no definition.

These are the troubles I am having with what I can find and noticed a similar trend on the brief looksee I had on those sites.


----------



## WalnutCreekPiggy (Oct 10, 2008)

350 feels about right, but maybe 400. Above, that I think I would have health issues. Below that, pure pleasure

:eat1:


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Oct 14, 2008)

Curious Jane said:


> I promised my bf I'd gain 15 lbs, did, and then promised I'd gain ANOTHER 15 lbs, which I've already gained about 9 pounds of.
> 
> He wants me to get fat though--I guess I'd have to get up to 200 lbs at least. I'm not sure about that, though I have fantasized about it...


He is a lucky man. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 17, 2008)

chillaxin said:


> Staying within the realm of reality fantasy, I'd like to be "too fat" for SOMETHING. Anything, a chair, a narrow walkway, I don't know, something. I want to have that moment where I can't fit and say to myself, "I'm too fat for that." GAH! I get all giddy just thinking about it. LOL!  QUOTE]
> 
> LOL I've had this in reality. Bloody aeroplanes! Cinema seats! Roller coaster rides! Turnstiles!
> 
> And once, I was heading out of the theatre towards a set of double door. Someone held open one of the doors, but that wasn't good enough; my hip pushed open the other one to make way.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 20, 2008)

My fantasy weight for my fiance would be about 500-600lbs 

I'm feeding him up... he currently around 330lbs :wubu:


----------



## Eden (Oct 27, 2008)

I used to want to be thinner... I wanted to be about 115. My lowest was 145... I am now about 230 and quite happy. I don't know how big I want to get, but I am trying to envision myself around 250 right now.


----------



## ezra1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

I am presently 330lbs,but would love to become 600-900,with the right person.


----------



## shazz2602 (Nov 3, 2008)

My fantasy weight would be around 130lb's but at the moment and i think for along time yet im over 500lb's last time i was weighed which was 2 months ago i was 550lb's


----------



## Shosh (Nov 3, 2008)

I weigh 180 pounds, but I would be fine with weighing up to 200 pounds. No less than 180, and no more than 200.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 3, 2008)

Curious Jane said:


> I promised my bf I'd gain 15 lbs, did, and then promised I'd gain ANOTHER 15 lbs, which I've already gained about 9 pounds of.
> 
> He wants me to get fat though--I guess I'd have to get up to 200 lbs at least. I'm not sure about that, though I have fantasized about it...


That sounds about right. I think Linda would have been perfec around 200 pounds. But I don't really know.


----------



## shygirl (Nov 8, 2008)

I think I'm currently somewhere between 220-230lbs (I don't have a scale to get an accurate number, but I was 215 in the summer, and I definately see and feel that I've put some pounds on since my return to college!). I think I'd feel comfortable going up to 250... I'd be even happier if that extra weight would all go on my belly, though. Not enough of it goes there!

And my boobs. Definitely my boobs! Hah!


----------



## JoeFA (Nov 8, 2008)

-1000. 

I wonder what that would feel like, to owe gravity weight.....


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 8, 2008)

I have three. One is my current weight. I like it. (125 lbs)

My second is a little bit plumper, and I'd honestly want it in the hips, butt, and thighs. Somewhere around 160 lbs.

Then just all huge and fat. 300+ I guess. Whatev.


----------

